# Jeffs bbq sauce



## Midwest coast (Nov 10, 2018)

I just downloaded Jeffs recipes and couldnt figure when you add the 2 cloves garlic to the sauce. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Charcoal Chump (Nov 10, 2018)

When I make it I put all the wet ingredients into the pot first then add everything else then I put it on the stove. I have even mixed it all together in the pot and put it in the fridge overnight and heated it the next day as I had to run out for an emergency beer drinking session and it tasted the same as always. Which by the way is awesome.


----------

